# Jet-Pro Soft Stretch A3 Printing Bleed



## myspinninghead (Dec 21, 2016)

New here to this site but not to screen printing and ink jet transfers. I've nearly left the business because of bleeding from 2 runs of JPSS paper (A3 size purchased from 2 different vendors). This was over the past year and a half. 

- I have used the paper in 2 different presses both HIX brand 16x20 - just different year models.

- I follow all directions that comes in the paper packs from the distributor

- heat is 375 degrees and pressure is medium / firm

- shirts are typically Gildan 2000 series, 100% cotton or similar make

- print time is 30 seconds

- I use a HP9800 13x19 printer

- I only use HP 96 and 97 genuine cartridges

- washing instructions followed precisely, although tests in various temperatures didn't wildly affect the end result.... cold seemed best to stifle bleeding

- regular print ink option (not photo or 'best' option)
***The HP9800, as used via my iMac, doesn't allow for much customization for printing as far as ink volume onto the paper...***

For years, I had no complaints. At some point in late 2015, a couple customers complained that they were experiencing red bleeding on the prints. Mind you, this also happened way back in 2012 or so but the 'problem' seemed to correct itself after I shifted from printing lots of color to mainly black and grayscale images with minimal color (this saved on ink consumption too).

I have tested many different variations of printing, times, pressures, temperatures and so forth. All seem to still have a bit of bleed. I mean, I understand this is ink jet transfer paper - not screen printing - but still, I've had great success with JPSS in the past. I'm about to order some more paper, but before I do, I wanted a general consensus from users here on tshirtforums.

Contacting the distributors I buy through didn't really help either... But one company's 'technical' guy did finally (after 3 or 4 calls) divulge some of the problems he'd experienced. He admitted to me that a customer had come back to them after some JPSS printed shirts had a complaint. Apparently, it was some large corporate event outside. It rained and apparently all the shirts started bleeding badly. The guy went on to tell me that it might have been the shirts because a large direct-to-garment manufacturer had advised the distribution company to steer customers away from using Gildan shirts and only use Hanes. Apparently, Gildan had begun using some different chemicals in their blank shirt production. I don't know if any of this has an merit but I'm at my wits end with the bleed issue... 

Since I'm sort of a perfectionist, I don't want to be bothered with bleed issues and would figure the industry would be narrowing such issues down. Also, blue ink seems unaffected as far as the bleed is concerned. I have no idea why. I've steered now toward blue, green or yellow printing exclusively (mainly blue)... large black areas bleed and red bleeds bad. This does wash out after 3 washes or so, but still some red remains. Something weird is going on and I'm thinking it might have something to do with the paper.

Any thoughts are welcome!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it looks like only the black (96) is pigment,
the colors (97) are dye based
hp site

i haven't had any bleed issues with full pigment inks,
colors still the same after a dozen washes

if you do go with pigment inks:
heavy pressure, then peel and cover with parchment paper and repress for 10-15 secs
(i learned that from mgparrish here and it really works well, especially on 50/50 blends)
also do not wash/get wet for 24 hours


----------



## myspinninghead (Dec 21, 2016)

I have heard the exact same thing as far as the parchment paper 10-15 sec re-press is concerned. I'll try that next. I've also gone as far as making stickers for my shirt bags which provide brief yet specific washing instructions. I'm with you on the pigment ink, that's probably the last thing I haven't investigated. What printer setup are you using? This might just be the exact thing I need to know. If it is, I've been doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results (with the same machine). Einstein called that insanity. 

Big thanks for your quick reply!
-m-


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i use an epson 7610 with a cis system from inkjetcarts.us
you can also use cobra inks, both get good reviews here 
(assuming you are in north america, but they might ship internationally)

i might swap to to the jumbo inkjetcarts though

that is strange that only the black is pigment, but the colors are dyes


----------



## myspinninghead (Dec 21, 2016)

I thought you might say Epson. Good thing I have a large format Epson for backup. I bought it quite some time ago... I suppose I'll have to look into your setup and see what I can do to rig mine up the same way. The printer had very little use when I bought it, the wife used it from time to time but I doubt there's even ink in it now. 

In my mind, the problem lies within the ink or the paper. Now that you mention the pigment versus dye thing, I'm tending to lean toward using the Epson to see if that solves my issue. After doing so, I'll report back with results. It will take some time though due to us being in the middle of moving and my shop being set up in two locations, states apart from one another. The Epson isn't here right now - but it will be in a month or so 

Thanks again!
-m-


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i hope it works out better for you
just be wary of not getting 'heat transfer' inks, as the yellow (and its subsidiaries) will shift color


----------

